# ops ...maxiraw protein mousse fail!



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hii all !!!

has anyone made a protein mousse? ...i was given a tip of a fellow member .....but im pretty sure he didnt tell me to do what i just did :confused1: ....

i made 2 pots . simply a protein shake ...( chocolate precision by maxiraw) ...then add your choice of liquid ...just enough to make it thick ,..one with soya milk and one with water added to see which turned out best .....

put them both in wine glasses in the fridge door...mistake in my rush to get to eggs i whipped the door open and splat there goes the mousse all over my floor !!!! dammit !!!

just thought it would be a good treat when dieting ....?!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

next time make protein flapjacks? :laugh:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hahah yeah i am alot better at them ! i will NOT be beaten!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Vickky said:


> hahah yeah i am alot better at them ! *i will NOT be beaten*!!!


and neither will those eggs mentioned in the first post, which no doubt got forgotten about seeing as you had to do some cleaning up! :lol:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah i completely forgot to do my omelette ..ops ..!!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

usn protein desert works well, you make it up, then leave in in the fridge for half an hour to set, lush...


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

oooooo whats in that !? never been a fan of usn flavours maybe need to try them again !


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

its just a high protein low carb mix, that happens to set like angle delight when left in the fridge!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ooooo will look it up thanks beachbum!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Vickky said:


> hii all !!!
> 
> has anyone made a protein mousse? ...i was given a tip of a fellow member .....but im pretty sure he didnt tell me to do what i just did :confused1: ....
> 
> ...


lol :lol:

I thought to make protein mousse you have to mix the protein with sugar free jelly mix - so you add the jelly crystals to a protein shake made with hot water then put it in fridge to set.

I've never actually made this myself but I have eaten it after my mate made it and it was basicly a slightly fruity mousse type desert with no carbs or fat - just protein. she used chocolate protein powder and a sachet of that sugar free raspberry jelly.

at least it wont spill if you open the fridge door in a hurry lol :laugh:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

gymfit said:


> lol :lol:
> 
> I thought to make protein mousse you have to mix the protein with sugar free jelly mix - so you add the jelly crystals to a protein shake made with hot water then put it in fridge to set.
> 
> ...


oo this is a good idea ..will try that ..thankyouuu  .will also try it with egg whites etc !! watch this space !


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I do a simple dessert which is a small pot of Total 0% fat greek yoghurt (or the 10% fat one if bulking) mixed with a scoop of whey (whatever flavour you like) and a tablespoon of natural peanut butter (optional but lovely). With the Optimum Nutrition Rocky Road whey this tastes exactly like a melted snickers! Having it with choc-mint at the moment and its great. No setting required just mix it up and munch!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yup protein jelly as Gymfit describes 

Also just sugar free jelly is good 

CNP Also make an Angel Delight type product called pro dessert.

I'm a boring fart tho, when dieting I just stick to boring foods, I do see the point in trying to make sh1t food taste good, its rubbish dieting is rubbish, just have to deal with it, if I try and dress it up I miss food too much as it makes me think about it more! Plus unless I'm doing a show dieting is just 6 days a week for me so I look forward to the 7th day


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Protein jelly is the Shiz, packet of sugar free jelly, put in half pint of Boiling water, mix 4 scoops whey with 250 - 300 ml water and mix the lot together. Choc protein n orange jelly is good. As is banana protein and strawberry jelly. Another good snack is protein sludge, scoop of whey, tbspoon of peanut butter and spot of water. Makes a super tasty gooey pudding. Like melted snickers with choc protein. Try it


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I make angle delight as the instructions say then add a scoop of protein powder and a bit extra milk if it gets to thick. Not carb or sugar free but delicious!!


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> I make angle delight as the instructions say then add a scoop of protein powder and a bit extra milk if it gets to thick. Not carb or sugar free but delicious!!


Same here buddy. I use a serving of natural casein with 1-2 tsp of choc angel delight powder and some soy milk pre-bed, lovely.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

BigBennyM said:


> I do a simple dessert which is a small pot of Total 0% fat greek yoghurt (or the 10% fat one if bulking) mixed with a scoop of whey (whatever flavour you like) and a tablespoon of natural peanut butter (optional but lovely). With the Optimum Nutrition Rocky Road whey this tastes exactly like a melted snickers! Having it with choc-mint at the moment and its great. No setting required just mix it up and munch!


ooo this sounds amazing as many will know on here i have a weakness for p butter !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

MaxiRAW said:


> Same here buddy. I use a serving of natural casein with 1-2 tsp of choc angel delight powder and some soy milk pre-bed, lovely.


ooooo another good idea ...glad i posed t-rex....all i need now is more choc powder to get baking with !!


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

Vickky said:


> ooo this sounds amazing as many will know on here i have a weakness for p butter !!


This might be a crazy suggestion but you could always buy some!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

if doing the protien jelly cover it with cling film so the top doesnt go a bit thick and rubbery, kind of like skin on custard


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

MaxiRAW said:


> This might be a crazy suggestion but you could always buy some!


i would eat the entire tub ... i have got a massive 1kg tub of mp pbutter but its not the same so i dont eat it lol

holland and barrat pbutter on the other haand ...yum !!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BigBennyM said:


> I do a simple dessert which is a small pot of Total 0% fat greek yoghurt (or the 10% fat one if bulking) mixed with a scoop of whey (whatever flavour you like) and a tablespoon of natural peanut butter (optional but lovely). With the Optimum Nutrition Rocky Road whey this tastes exactly like a melted snickers! Having it with choc-mint at the moment and its great. No setting required just mix it up and munch!


damn that sounds gooooooooooooooooooood :drool:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Vickky said:


> i would eat the entire tub ... i have got a massive 1kg tub of mp pbutter but its not the same so i dont eat it lol
> 
> holland and barrat pbutter on the other haand ...yum !!


x2, never have PB in the house as i just cant leave it alone! food of the gods :thumb:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

gymfit said:


> x2, never have PB in the house as i just cant leave it alone! food of the gods :thumb:


i made the mistake of having it in my desk draw at work ...i couldnt stop getting the teaspoon out and putting it on oatcakes ....that had to go !!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

:laugh: would have to skip the oatcakes though!

grrrh all this talk of PB is making me bloody starving mg:


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

USN protein dessert! Buy a tub


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Vickky said:


> i would eat the entire tub ... i have got a massive 1kg tub of mp pbutter but its not the same so i dont eat it lol
> 
> holland and barrat pbutter on the other haand ...yum !!


Erm that's mine that's why!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Erm that's mine that's why!


i would so eat it if i liked it :tongue:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Vickky said:


> i would so eat it if i liked it :tongue:


dont you dare, thats reserved for emergency meals


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> dont you dare, thats reserved for emergency meals


loooooser  that along with rreeses cereal ..healthy


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Vickky said:


> loooooser  that along with rreeses cereal ..healthy


thats a well balanced meal!


----------

